# Не велел говорить vs велел не говорить



## odradek18

Помогите, пожалуйста, перевести данную фразу на английский.
_
 «Хорошо, я спрошу – где Ирена?» – «Сегодня утром улетела на нашу с ней историческую прародину.(...) *Я не велел ей тебе говорить, чтоб мне было проще*, понял? (..)»._

Может быть, что "_не велел ей тебе говорить" _и "велел ей тебе не говорить" имеют один и тот же смысл?


----------



## Rosett

"Не велел" означает "запретил".


----------



## Q-cumber

odradek18 said:


> Помогите, пожалуйста, перевести данную фразу на английский.
> _
> «Хорошо, я спрошу – где Ирена?» – «Сегодня утром улетела на нашу с ней историческую прародину.(...) *Я не велел ей тебе говорить, чтоб мне было проще*, понял? (..)»._
> 
> Может быть, что "_не велел ей тебе говорить" _и "велел ей тебе не говорить" имеют один и тот же смысл?


В принципе, смысл более-менее один и тот же.


----------



## Awwal12

Except "велел ей тебе не говорить" has an issue with the word order. "Велел ей не говорить тебе" sounds fine. Chains of pronouns standing in the same case generally tend to be avoided, especially in writing.

Sure "forbade to tell" and "told not to tell" are essentially the same, there is no much difference. And as Rosett has already correctly pointed out, "не велеть" means "to forbid" rather than "not to order".


----------



## Q-cumber

I find this word order pretty natural. At least, I wouldn't call it abnormal or weird.


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> At least, I wouldn't call it abnormal or weird.


True, I already corrected the "abnormal" part, but there really is an issue with it.


----------



## Maroseika

odradek18 said:


> Может быть, что "_не велел ей тебе говорить" _и "велел ей тебе не говорить" имеют один и тот же смысл?


The difference is the same like between "I asked you not to tell her" and "I did not asked you to tell her".


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> The difference is the same like between "I asked you not to tell her" and "I did not asked you to tell her".


"Не просил" vs. "Не велел" are not certainly the same.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> "Не просил" vs. "Не велел" are not certainly the same.


Of course you are right. But I'm talking about the difference, not about translation, which is not a subject of the topic starter's question.


----------



## Okkervil

odradek18 said:


> _«Хорошо, я спрошу – где Ирена?» – «Сегодня утром улетела на нашу с ней историческую прародину.(...) *Я не велел ей тебе говорить, чтоб мне было проще*, понял? (..)»._
> 
> Может быть, что "_не велел ей тебе говорить" _и "велел ей тебе не говорить" имеют один и тот же смысл?


"_*Не велел*"_ означает как _"*запретил*_", так и "_*не давал указаний*_". Конкретно в вашем примере смысл фразы от этого не меняется, разница лишь стилистическая(_"велел"_ звучить чуть-чуть более повелительно). Но бывают ситуации, когда разница всплывает. И она весьма принципиальная.
Например:

Незадачливый чиновник в прокуратуре оправдывается за проступок своего подчиненного.

(1) - Я не велел ему делать это! (*Я не давал ему указаний. Он самостоятельно сделал, без моего ведома*)
или:
(2) -Я велел ему не делать этого! (*Но он сделал, ослушавшись меня*)

В первом случае начальник мог не знать ничего, а во втором - он определенно знал всё. Согласитесь, разница существенная.

P.S. В случае (1) такой начальник сядет лишь за халатность, а в случае (2) - уже как соучастник.


----------



## odradek18

Q-cumber said:


> В принципе, смысл более-менее один и тот же.





Okkervil said:


> "_*Не велел*"_ означает как _"*запретил*_", так и "_*не давал указаний*_". Конкретно в вашем примере смысл фразы от этого не меняется, разница лишь стилистическая(_"велел"_ звучить чуть-чуть более повелительно). Но бывают ситуации, когда разница всплывает. И она весьма принципиальная.
> Например:
> 
> Незадачливый чиновник в прокуратуре оправдывается за проступок своего подчиненного.
> 
> (1) - Я не велел ему делать это! (*Я не давал ему указаний. Он самостоятельно сделал, без моего ведома*)
> или:
> (2) -Я велел ему не делать этого! (*Но он сделал, ослушавшись меня*)
> 
> В первом случае начальник мог не знать ничего, а во втором - он определенно знал всё. Согласитесь, разница существенная.
> 
> P.S. В случае (1) такой начальник сядет лишь за халатность, а в случае (2) - уже как соучастник.





Q-cumber said:


> В принципе, смысл более-менее один и тот же.



Спасибо!


----------



## Rosett

Okkervil said:


> "_*Не велел*"_ означает как _"*запретил*_", так и "_*не давал указаний*_". Конкретно в вашем примере смысл фразы от этого не меняется, разница лишь стилистическая(_"велел"_ звучить чуть-чуть более повелительно). Но бывают ситуации, когда разница всплывает. И она весьма принципиальная.
> Например:
> 
> Незадачливый чиновник в прокуратуре оправдывается за проступок своего подчиненного.
> 
> (1) - Я не велел ему делать это! (*Я не давал ему указаний. Он самостоятельно сделал, без моего ведома*)
> или:
> (2) -Я велел ему не делать этого! (*Но он сделал, ослушавшись меня*)
> 
> В первом случае начальник мог не знать ничего, а во втором - он определенно знал всё. Согласитесь, разница существенная.
> 
> P.S. В случае (1) такой начальник сядет лишь за халатность, а в случае (2) - уже как соучастник.


И в первом случае стандартным значением будет "запретил".
Само словосочетание берёт начало из таких выражений, как: "Господь не велит", "барин не велит", "батюшка/матушка не велит" и т.д., и всегда означает полный (высказанный или нет) запрет. Современное употребление идентично вышесказанному:
Финляндия хочет диалога с Россией, но Брюссель не велит - Экономика сегодня


----------



## Okkervil

Rosett said:


> И в первом случае стандартным значением будет "запретил".
> Само словосочетание берёт начало из таких выражений, как: "Господь не велит", "барин не велит", "батюшка/матушка не велит" и т.д.,



Странный комментарий.  

Список тех, кто не велит, не полный. Еще "Моисей не велит", "рабе не велит", "Обама не велит", "Заратустра не велит", да и вообще кто угодно.
И никаких самостоятельных словосочетаний здесь нет, чтобы можно было это так называть. А есть лишь глагол _"велеть_" с частицей "_не_". 
И значения глаголов обычно берутся не из чьих-то воспаленных голов, а из толкового словаря. Лучше академического. Из Ожегова для глагола "велеть":

*Велеть - твердо изъявить свою волю; потребовать (требовать). *


----------



## Awwal12

Вопрос-то не в значении глагола "велеть", а в значении сочетания "не велеть", которое вовсе не является простой суммой значений "не" и "велеть". Независимо от подлежащего и вообще его наличия.


----------



## Rosett

Okkervil said:


> Странный комментарий.
> 
> Список тех, кто не велит, не полный. Еще "Моисей не велит", "рабе не велит", "Обама не велит", "Заратустра не велит", да и вообще кто угодно.
> И никаких самостоятельных словосочетаний здесь нет, чтобы можно было это так называть. А есть лишь глагол _"велеть_" с частицей "_не_".
> И значения глаголов обычно берутся не из чьих-то воспаленных голов, а из толкового словаря. Лучше академического. Из Ожегова для глагола "велеть":
> 
> *Велеть - твердо изъявить свою волю; потребовать (требовать). *


Парадоксально, но *не велеть* - это тоже твёрдое изъявление воли.


----------



## Okkervil

Rosett said:


> Парадоксально, но *не велеть* - это тоже твёрдое изъявление воли.


Вот бы С.И.Ожегов удивился, если б вовремя узнал об этаком-то парадоксе.


----------



## Rosett

Okkervil said:


> Вот бы С.И.Ожегов удивился, если б вовремя узнал об этаком-то парадоксе.


Ожегов ничего об этом не писал, так как это, очевидно, не входило в план словаря под его редакцией. Но не мог не знать, поскольку об этом пишет, например, Даль, причём в нескольких местах:
"Худое дело, коли жена *не велела*, уважай совет жены".
ПОЗВОЛЯТЬ - Словарь Даля - Русский язык - Slovar.cc
Тут ходить не позволено. Никогда я этого тебе не позваливал. С позволенья сказать. противоп. запретить, заречь, заказать, *не велеть*, отказать.
ЗАКЛИКАТЬ - Словарь Даля - Русский язык - Slovar.cc
Закликнуть ребятишек, пермяц. унять, *не велеть* шалить, драться. Нам туда ходить закликали, вят. *не велели*, зарекли, запретили, заказали.


----------



## Cheburator

Rosett said:


> "Худое дело, коли жена *не велела*, уважай совет жены".
> ПОЗВОЛЯТЬ - Словарь Даля - Русский язык - Slovar.cc
> .


Здесь получается, что не велела - это всего лишь совет


----------



## Rosett

Cheburator said:


> Здесь получается, что не велела - это всего лишь совет


Совет в данном случае запретительный. И уж тем более - не забытое поручение.
Дочитайте до конца.


----------



## Vronsky

Rosett said:


> И в первом случае стандартным значением будет "запретил".
> Само словосочетание берёт начало из таких выражений, как: "Господь не велит", "барин не велит", "батюшка/матушка не велит" и т.д., и всегда означает полный (высказанный или нет) запрет. Современное употребление идентично вышесказанному:
> Финляндия хочет диалога с Россией, но Брюссель не велит - Экономика сегодня


Это одно из значений.
Другое, как сказали выше, - "не давать указаний".

_"Она сделала это, но я не велел ей это делать."_​Я не давал указаний (не просил / не говорил) ей это делать. Она сделала это по своей собственной воле (по своей инициативе). В OP (original post) эта фраза используется именно в таком значении:

_ *Я не велел ей тебе говорить* = я не говорил ей тебе говорить_​
Причина почему используется слово "велел" - чтобы избежать повтора слова "говорил".


----------



## Rosett

Vronsky said:


> Это одно из значений.
> Другое, как сказали выше, - "не давать указаний".
> 
> _"Она сделала это, но я не велел ей это делать."_​Я не давал указаний (не просил / не говорил) ей это делать. Она сделала это по своей собственной воле (по своей инициативе). В OP (original post) эта фраза используется именно в таком значении:
> 
> _ *Я не велел ей тебе говорить* = я не говорил ей тебе говорить_​
> Причина почему используется слово "велел" - чтобы избежать повтора слова "говорил".


В обоих случаях - запретил говорить. На "не давал указаний" нет указаний ни по фактическим обстоятельствам, ни по общему смыслу.
"Не давал указаний" так и будет: "не давал указаний".


----------

